# Season recap and a new movie star!



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Congrats Ack! Nice job on the video too. What a close up. You really thumped him too! Nice shot. If I'd a been one of those car's driving down the road, I'd probably cranked my neck and pulled over when I saw that great strutter in front of your blind. That would have been cool to watch it unfold live. Been seeing a lot in the fields around here lately. Good job!


----------



## iamafishnfool (Mar 22, 2007)

Cool video! Kinda reminded me of the shot i put on that turkey at the R100, only that one didn't flop as much. Nice Work.....Ruttin and Struttin video productions will be at your door soon!


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

iamafishnfool said:


> Cool video! Kinda reminded me of the shot i put on that turkey at the R100, only that one didn't flop as much. Nice Work.....Ruttin and Struttin video productions will be at your door soon!


LOL...which one, the headshot? That was a classic! :lol:


Thanks for the compliments guys! I really love this turkey hunting stuff, but in a way I'm glad season is done......just ask Michiganbirdman, he can relate!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Ack, nice job on the bird and really enjoyed the video.........Mack


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Here are just a few of the other pics I took....found out how useful the self-timer is on the camera, LOL! 

*The Dave Smith hen waiting for some action.....*









*The crime scene.....*









*Red always looks good on an arrow.....*









*The hardware.....*









*.....and just another pic!* :coolgleam


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Congrates again Ack,and great pics as always.


----------



## Cuz (Jan 16, 2008)

Fantastic video. Congrats on your bird.


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

That decoy looks unbeleivable. How much does one of those cost?

Nice bird, video, and pics


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

i had a dream lastnight i shot a bear and a deer back to back with a rage :lol: dont tell my spitfires this.... :lol:


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

HunterHawk said:


> i had a dream lastnight i shot a bear and a deer back to back with a rage :lol: dont tell my spitfires this.... :lol:


....


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Lil' Tanker said:


> That decoy looks unbeleivable. How much does one of those cost?
> 
> Nice bird, video, and pics


A small fortune, LOL, but after seeing the decoy work it's magic this week it was worth every penny! :coolgleam

http://davesmithdecoys.com/shop/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=18


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Ack - that is an absolutely terrific video! Wow! It does not matter what the bird scores, you get a 10 for the footage. Congratulations. I have to get one of those digital cameras so I can start taping kills shots, and yes, I need to drop the gun on turkeys and move to a bow. If Craig gives me a hard time again about the scatter gun, I will just ask him how many bucks or turkeys he shot this season.:lol::lol::lol:

Great job, and thanks for posting this.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

QDMAMAN said:


> Sweet! When you were turning your camera it sounded like you were dialing up an old rotary phone to give FireFighter a kill report.:lol:
> Hey, forward this video to Linda G. for us would ya?:evilsmile
> Congrats on a GREAT hunt and bird!
> 
> Big T


 
LMAO!

He really did call me before he walked up to the bird!!!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

koz i may be going home in november for the rut :lol: no need to hate just yet... if i go 3 days before gun season im guranteed to miss a big buck:lol:


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats on a nice gobbler, and that video was the BOMB!!! My hunt mirrored yours except my bird walked in strait at me, and I shot him facing me. Again, (and I say this with my foot in my mouth), turkey hunting with a bow is way harder than with a gun!!! :lol: Kudos, Mr. Consistant :coolgleam


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Wally Gator said:


> Congrats on a nice gobbler, and that video was the BOMB!!! My hunt mirrored yours except my bird walked in strait at me, and I shot him facing me. Again, (and I say this with my foot in my mouth), turkey hunting with a bow is way harder than with a gun!!! :lol: Kudos, Mr. Consistant :coolgleam


Thanks...I wish he would have come straight in so I could've given him a face full of Bullhead :evil:, but it just didn't work out this time. This scenario is the reason why I carry mechanicals along with my Bullheads.


----------



## OMhunter (Jul 5, 2006)

Great video!!!! Thanks for the story!!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats on the bird and the video, well done!


----------



## deathfromabove (Mar 2, 2005)

awesome man!!!!!!!!!!!!

I bet all those scattergun dudes are feeling purdy impotent .......


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> deathfromabove said:
> 
> 
> > I bet all those scattergun dudes are feeling purdy impotent .......


I'm important!


----------

